

Hypocrisy in the Brendan Eich Case - hmgibson23
http://thucydidespress.com/2014/04/07/extraordinary-hypocrisy-surrounding-brendan-eich-case/

======
catonano
Being a hater douchebag is not ok. Even if you're smart at your thing. Get
over it. Try not to be that douchebag

